# Hare Splitter!



## pacman1954 (Feb 2, 2012)

Has any one had the opportunity to try the new slingshot by nathan master called the Hare Splitter?


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

no but do you have a pic


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes I have and it is awesome. I wish his haresplitter was available. Apparently there is something that has sidetracked it's release. I asked for the first one I was so pleased.

The link to see; http://slingshotforu...__fromsearch__1

http://flippinoutslingshots.com/2011/10/the-hare-splitter-a-design-revolution/


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

The Hare Splitter is due for release in the next few weeks and will be available on a custom basis. The concept requires that the frame be built to the shooters specific style ie. gangsta or upright, right/left hand, etc.

With that said, if you are interested in getting one, contact me and I will alert you as your name comes up in rotation. We have a current backlog of orders going out about 6 weeks and only one man cranking out these slingshots- me!

The Hare Splitter is a true inline design, meeting the needs of the human form to maximize fit and function. It has gone through over 8 months of R&D and is just about ready to go.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

flippinout said:


> The Hare Splitter is due for release in the next few weeks and will be available on a custom basis. The concept requires that the frame be built to the shooters specific style ie. gangsta or upright, right/left hand, etc.
> 
> With that said, if you are interested in getting one, contact me and I will alert you as your name comes up in rotation. We have a current backlog of orders going out about 6 weeks and only one man cranking out these slingshots- me!
> 
> The Hare Splitter is a true inline design, meeting the needs of the human form to maximize fit and function. It has gone through over 8 months of R&D and is just about ready to go.


Yahoooo












































Hopeful I'm first







.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Looking forward to holding one. Maybe we can have a fitting soon. I watched your video, looks sweet. My Black Walnut block would sure look great dressed like your Hair Spliter.


----------

